# Allied PR 9620 tractor snowblower



## Snow Miser (Aug 26, 2009)

I am selling my Allied by farm king PR 9620 snow blower. standard cat II/III 3 point hitch attachment. for use with 540 PTO on a 90-125HP tractor. weighs about 1240 lbs. hydraulic controlled chute rotation. Has upgraded propeller blades instead of corkscrew blades. better for chipping away at hardpack snow. this blower is about 3 years old and less than 40 hours on it. its 8' wide. 

asking $4500. 

pm me if interested, located about 45 minutes west of chicago.


----------



## Snow Miser (Aug 26, 2009)

$4000 obo


----------

